# Amp power wire HELP



## Travis91Stanza (Oct 25, 2008)

I've spent the past two hours trying to run the power wire from under the hood to inside the car. I found one place where wires already come through and I cant get anything else through there. There's so much in behind the glove box there's no way I could take it out to get to anything. I'd prefer not to drill a new hole but I'm not even sure where I'd drill it if I had to. Has anyone found a way?


----------



## garet007 (Feb 26, 2010)

On My 90 Stanza, I ran it along the drivers side of the hood, and tucked it in between the quarter panel, and ran it along the door jam. I couldn't find anywhere good to drill. It turned out fine, and you only notice it when the door is open.


----------

